# Abandoned kitten



## Chaun (Mar 27, 2019)

Me and my mom found an abandoned kitten. I think its 3 or something weeks old we fed it kibble soaked in water and turned it into a soupy substance but it vomited it up. Now my mom is feeding it custard with a little meat mixed in.( is that ok?)We still haven't been able to take to the vet yet


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm so glad you found the baby. I don't know if kitten milk is readily available where you live. A vet check is very important. You can get the best help that way. They will know exactly what the baby needs and where to get it. The baby may be a little young for solid food. You could call the vet if you can't get there yet. That is the very best thing to do. A rescue of foster group near you could probably help too. @chillminx might be able to give you better help since I am in another country. 
There is a recipe that we use here for kittens but my best suggestion is call or go to the vet. I'll post the recipe and you can ask the vet about it.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

One other thought.... make sure that was the only baby. Maybe Mom is around somewhere too. Thank you for rescuing that baby!


----------



## Chaun (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the help. Is it okay to keep giving it custard with a little cat meat mixed in? It's what we have and it's like a porridge. We're trying to be cautious because my friend had given us an abandoned kitten before ( he had given all kinds of food to it before giving it to us)but it had a kept getting diarrhea from the kitten milk ,we carried it to the vet but it didn't help. We have kitten milk but we are kind of hesitant and don't want to keep switching the food. The vets here are aren't open whole day and I don't know when my mom will take him to the vet. The kitten is playful


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm not sure what is in the custard. A lot of sugar could give it an upset tummy. If it's like yogurt, it would probably be okay. The kitten does need fluids. I think for a short term feeding you can get by with this. You say the kitten is playful so that's a good sign. Let me see if I can get the attention of someone here that I have had contact with. They may know more about the site and how to get a moderator or someone to assist you better. @1CatOverTheLine 
@SbanR @Summercat


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@Tarasgirl19 Maybe you could help here?


----------



## Tarasgirl19 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks @Jcatbird and @Chaun -- what Jcatbird suggests would be a good plan. Evap milk is so highly processed that it doesn't really resemble the cow's milk that some people buy to drink/have on cereal, etc. I have heard that goat's milk is more digestible, as well. And I wouldn't think that custard, being cooked, would be a problem, if it's made without sugar, but if it is, then it's best to try something else. A vet visit is DEFINITELY in order as soon as possible, and the vet can advise on the best diet. If you have access to baby food that does not contain onion or garlic -- it's Gerber Stage 2 in the US -- that is a good thing to feed, in the chicken, lamb, and beef formulas (pork is not a good quality meat for anyone, and is not recommended for cats). But it does not contain all of the cat-specific nutrients this kitten needs. A good quality kitten food would be the best -- it can be mixed with water and blended into a slurry. A three weeks kitten is not quite old enough to start eating on its own and given the option, would prefer and need mother's milk. Do look for the mother and also any siblings! A lot of times, a mother cat will be in the process of moving her babies when a person comes along, finds one or more, and assumes there is no mother cat. So it's very important to observe whether this is in fact the case.


----------



## Chaun (Mar 27, 2019)

@Tarasgirl19 thanks so much for the advice. The custard has no sugar. We have an older cat so we mixed some cat meat that's been mixed with water and added to the custard. We tried milk but it doesn't want to eat it at all. It does have a sibling. We found them next to the store. We went back for the sibling but the owner of the store decided to keep the other one. The kittens were abandoned by the someone. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Oh! I am so glad the other was found too. It sounds like you have gotten control of things for now. Cow’s milk isn’t good for the kitty so if it refuses that , it’s a good thing. You’ve done a wonderful thing by saving the baby! You and your Mom are awesome!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Chaun, it would be best to go to the vet tomorrow and buy some kitten feeding substitute milk. This will resemble momma's milk and will not upset baby's tummy. If the kitten had not eaten solids before before taken from its mom, it will need this milk to keep him healthy. Other foods may be too rich and could give him diarrhoea. A young kitten with diarrhoea is something to be worried about.

You can also buy the special kitten milk online.

If you're in the USA :

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DQ6U94/ref=psdc_2975291011_t1_B07BSWL7HQ?th=1

(if you buy the powdered milk you must make it up strictly according to the instructions)

If you're in the UK:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Royal-Cani...y&sprefix=royal+canin+babycat+,aps,128&sr=8-1

You also need to buy some digital scales for weighing babies (if you don't have any) and weigh the kitten every day at the same time. He should gain weight each day or at least not lose any weight.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Royal-Cani...y&sprefix=royal+canin+babycat+,aps,128&sr=8-1

or

https://www.amazon.com/Garosa-Multi...y&sprefix=digital+baby+scales,aps,198&sr=8-33


----------

